# Need clarification on CPT/Nasal packing removal



## cdelacruz (Apr 8, 2009)

We saw a patient who had packing done at the ER for epistaxis and comes for removal.  Need help in coding.  Patient was also seen for other diagnoses which I will bill E/M code with modifier-25, but do I bill for packing removal since it was done in the ER by another provider?
Thanks for the help


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 9, 2009)

*No additional procedure*

No, this is just part of the E/M

By the way, your post is in the wrong forum to get the attention of lots of members.  You'd probably want to post in the ENT forum or the General Discussion UNDER the main heading of Medical Coding.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## cdelacruz (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you.  I am new at this website so I don't know how to navigate it very well yet.  Appreciate the response

Candi


----------

